# New 2009 F350 Dump V10



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Well.....after serious thought for the last 2 yrs  I finally pulled the trigger and bought my first dump :bluebounc. I started this post not to long ago ( http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96332 ) and took all the great advice/debate into consideration in helping me make a "realistic/practical" decision. So thanks to all who responded 

I didn't pick up the truck yet so I don't have any pics to post, but I will once I pick it up. Here's what I ended up getting:

CAB SPECS
- White 2009 F350 6.8 V10
- 4.30 rear
-13K GVWR pkg
- XL trim w/preferred pkg & XL Plus pkg
- Upfitter switches
- Integrated brake controller
- Plow prep
- Jewel effect aero headlamps
- Block heater
- Cab steps
- Cab clearance lights
- Pwr tow mirrors telescopic

BODY SPECS
- Henderson 11' (black) steel dump bed
-13" folding sides/single handle quick release
- 53" bulkhead w/cab shield
- 5/8" pull plate w/2 D-rings & rigid mount hitch
- 2 5/16" Pintal/Ball combo
- ProTech 18"X18"X36" polished Alum. underbody tool box

While out on my route plowing last Monday I drove past this dealer at 2AM and noticed they had a couple dumps parked out front, so I turned around for a quick looky. Truck 1 was a loaded 2010 XLT F550 SS 11' dump w/6.4..... of course this was the first one I walked up to. Sweet looking rig but WAY out of my league to the tune of $60K:crying: Truck 2 is the one I ended up with. Still a great looking rig and set up for what I need it to do. Overall I am very pleased with what I bought. My heart was set on a diesel but when I re-evaluated ( for the 999th time) my needs -vs- wants, it was a no brainer.

I probably won't go get it until mid next week. Sunday - Monday - Tuesday we're suppose to be getting more white stuff and Tuesday I have a meeting with a vendor who is fling in from Chicago. I've been so busy from last Monday's clipper that rolled thru I didn't even have time to go back to the dealer and strike a deal in person so I did it all over the phone/fax this Wed/Thu and the sales guy just called me late this afternoon to ask me when I can come in and sign the paper work, Ford approved the deal. I ended up financing it under my business with Ford Commercial Credit - 0% @ 60mo 0 DN.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Update: Just brought her home*

Well finally had time to go pick her up. Had a million things on my To-Do list so I snapped a few quick pics.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Drove it straight over to do a comm'l bid for the 2010-2011 snow season. I made sure to park it in the back 40!


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Very nice truck, but I am curious what the difference in payments would have been vs. a 550. I don't see to many 350 dumps like that because most guys want the payload of the 550. I would have thought over 60 month term that the payments would not have been crazy different.


----------



## EXTREMEV (Feb 2, 2010)

very nice truck!!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Pristine PM ltd;997896 said:


> Very nice truck, but I am curious what the difference in payments would have been vs. a 550. I don't see to many 350 dumps like that because most guys want the payload of the 550. I would have thought over 60 month term that the payments would not have been crazy different.


Thanks....the difference in payments wasn't a deal breaker for me on this deal. But to give you an idea, an F550 in XL trim would have meant another $10-$15K USD just in the cab&chassis alone, depending on how it was configured. This equates to approx. $19/mo for every $1000 financed @ 60mo. So your talking $190-$285 added onto your payment.

The deciding factor for me was the GVWR bumping me into a CDL category. An F450 would have done the same.

This rig will work out perfect for what I need it to do. I rarely pull over 10K.



EXTREMEV;997911 said:


> very nice truck!!


Thank you


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

sounds good, that makes alot of sense. What kind of plow and salter config are you going to go with?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Nice truck!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

stroker79;997974 said:


> Nice truck!


Thanks!!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I run an 8'2" Boss V now so I'll throw a 9'2" on this. For a salter I haven't decided yet but I know I want a V-Box in the 4yrd range. Not this year though, to late in the season to recoup my costs so I'll build a nest egg over the summer and get it all set up next Fall.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Surprised you didn't park it at an angle to so no one would park next to you!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

grandview;998014 said:


> Surprised you didn't park it at an angle to so no one would park next to you!


No...No.....I parked in the back 40 so the GM of the place I was bidding wouldn't see what they are going to help pay for!


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

nice truck, congratulations


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

millsaps118;997986 said:


> I run an 8'2" Boss V now so I'll throw a 9'2" on this. For a salter I haven't decided yet but I know I want a V-Box in the 4yrd range. Not this year though, to late in the season to recoup my costs so I'll build a nest egg over the summer and get it all set up next Fall.


Nice truck, Good choice with the V10. I wouldn't want a ford diesel if it was giving to me. But there is no way I would put a 4yd spreader on it.  After adding the plow and just the spreader you are close to the GVWR. Maybe 2yd tops. 4yd spreader will kill that truck in a few years. JMO

What is the dry weight of that truck?


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

hlntoiz;998908 said:


> Nice truck, Good choice with the V10. I wouldn't want a ford diesel if it was giving to me. But there is no way I would put a 4yd spreader on it.  After adding the plow and just the spreader you are close to the GVWR. Maybe 2yd tops. 4yd spreader will kill that truck in a few years. JMO
> 
> What is the dry weight of that truck?


Yep, I agree on the spreader. After doing a little research on them a 4yrd is way to big. I like to get at least a 2 yrd'er in it.

As far as weight of the truck, I have no idea. My guess would be 6-7K?


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very nice truck!!!! I think you made a good choice on the V10. I'm considering a Ford truck (SRW 350) this yr, and if I do get one it will have the V10. BTW, I would say 2.5 yd Vbox would be max for that truck.....and empty weight should be around 9000lbs(including the bed)? givin the fact my NBS 3500 chevy dump 4x4 is 8600lbs(including the bed, which is a 10ft dropside) empty, and the Fords seem heavier duty..?....?.... Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hlntoiz (Jan 13, 2009)

snocrete;999006 said:


> Very nice truck!!!! I think you made a good choice on the V10. I'm considering a Ford truck (SRW 350) this yr, and if I do get one it will have the V10. BTW, I would say 2.5 yd Vbox would be max for that truck.....and empty weight should be around 9000lbs(including the bed)? givin the fact my NBS 3500 chevy dump 4x4 is 8600lbs(including the bed, which is a 10ft dropside) empty, and the Fords seem heavier duty..?....?.... Congrats!!!!!!!!!


I think 9000lbs is more like it. That leaves 3000lbs for carring weight. Plow weighs approx 900, spreader another 7-900. Tech that leaves you with a carrying cap of about 1500lbs. We all know that the truck will carry more but just got to be sure with DMV now adays. Just be careful. Since this is your first dump, You really should know your weights DMV likes to bother 1 tons.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

snocrete;999006 said:


> Very nice truck!!!! I think you made a good choice on the V10. I'm considering a Ford truck (SRW 350) this yr, and if I do get one it will have the V10. Congrats!!!!!!!!!


Thanks....I'm clueless when it comes to Fords, this one being my first. I've learned that the 3V V10 is no longer going to be produced. 09-10 is the last year you'll find a V10. It's being replaced with a 6.2L V8. 2002? and older were 2V and have issues with the spark plugs blowing out of the cyl heads.



hlntoiz;999484 said:


> I think 9000lbs is more like it. *That leaves 3000lbs for carring weight*. Plow weighs approx 900, spreader another 7-900. *Tech that leaves you with a carrying cap of about 1500lbs*. We all know that the truck will carry more but just got to be sure with DMV now adays. Just be careful. Since this is your first dump, You really should know your weights DMV likes to bother 1 tons.


Here is what I figured ball park, I'll find out for sure later when it comes time set the truck up, but I think this is really close:

Truck = 9K
9'2" Plow w/mount = 1K
2yrd SaltDogg Poly Spreader = 560
Total = 10,560

GVWR on my truck is 13K.

That leaves me with about 2,440 before I hit GVWR. I know maxing out the GVWR is never a good thing (at least I don't like doing it) spreading the salt/sand on one lot will bring that weight down fast.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

millsaps118;1000795 said:


> I've learned that the 3V V10 is no longer going to be produced. 09-10 is the last year you'll find a V10.QUOTE]
> 
> Just curious, cause I have "heard" that also. But is this what you heard or is that fact? I thought that I had read the other day that Ford was now offering the new 6.2, the diesel, and the V10 in SD ( No more 5.4 in SD, only 1/2 tons).


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

snocrete;1000819 said:


> millsaps118;1000795 said:
> 
> 
> > I've learned that the 3V V10 is no longer going to be* produced*. 09-10 is the last year you'll find a V10.QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

*A Little Make-Over*

Had to dress it up a little. I had a sheet of diamond plate laying around and figured I'd put it to use.

A few more little things and I'll leave it alone for a while

- Roll mesh tarp for bed (on order)
- Lettered up (vinyl getting cut)
- Tint windows (next week)
- Recon Smoke cab light covers (on order)
- Splash guards over Duallys (still looking for a set)


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Few more.....


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Very Nice!!!!!!! I really like that truck & the mods you did....not to much, but enough to set it apart from others like it!!!!!! Looks Great!!!!!!


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks again I like doing subtle accessory mods just to give that little extra "POP".


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

I know it does not really matter, but I am just curious since you are probably doing a lot of ordinary "daily driving" with it being new, what kind of fuel mileage are you seeing since you are not plowing or towing with it yet. Very nice truck also. I bought a F350 from that dealer a couple years ago, very easy to deal with as I did it all over the phone and hopped on a plane to pick it up. They sure do like to put their dealer stickers all over them.


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

I've only put about 200mi on it so far. I just topped it off with a little over 1/2 tank left to see what I was getting. I calc 7.4mpg, that was a mix of hwy/city. The DIC (is that what Ford calls it?) was saying 8mpg.

I hope it turns a couple more MPG better once the motor loosens up. I'd be happy with 9-10 unloaded 6-8 pulling.


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

our 04 350 dumps with the v10 and 4.30 gears are seeing about 7-8 pulling trailers and 5mpg plowing. trucks are never unloaded. no issues on any of the v10 drivetrains for us.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice truck Keith, sorry I didn't see the thread before and was so clueless on the phone.

Good call on the V10! You have the same 3v V10 and tranny as I have in my Maroon truck you've seen, great motor, I wouldn't have anything else. I'm up to 95k trouble free, hard towing and plowing, miles! Other than fuel economy (or lack thereof), it should serve you well. 

As I mentioned on the phone, I picked up a 2 yard stainless for $4500 (they're about $750 more usually) for my dually. I'll be adding extensions to the side to give me 3 yards capacity, this would certainly be an option for you. I'd look into an under-tailgate spreader if I was running a dump though. You save quite a bit of capacity without the added weight of a full v-box, and can haul as much as you want/legally can.

As far as going over GVWR, don't worry about it, the Fords can handle it, they're waaaaaay under-rated. MNDOT is only concerned with your plated weight (so you'll have 15k on yours) and tire ratings. Swing over to Hassan and back it on the scales to find out your weight on the rear axle, then check your tires for their rating. As long as you stay under that, and your plated weight, you shouldn't have any trouble. With a full 3 yards, plow, and spreader, I'd bet you'll go over 15k easily, so you may want to think about bumping your plates to 18k to be safe. Or just make sure you don't have the plow on it if you're hauling a full load of salt (which is what I do with my F350 with the buzz box, as I'm very very close to 15k with the plow on it with a full load of salt).


----------



## millsaps118 (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks Brendan....I seen your new rig and salter on LP. That will be a great set up for ya. Should be really manuverable with that shorter wb, just to bad you won't get a chance to run any salt thru it this year.


----------

